# super surf with lowriders



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

a 9ft supersurf 1081M 1-3oz with lowriders.

















lowriders TLCSG 16M-12-8 TLDBSG 6-6-6-6-6-6- TMNST 6









guides taped on









stress test









real snake skin inlay after finish wash applied (cobra)









test casting for line slap: 
average distance on bucktail 1.5oz = 94yds
average dsitance with 1.5 stingsilver = 116yds
overhand cast
40# braid
shimano twinpower 5000HG


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great,


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Snakeskin inlay? That's nice Ray!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice. What guide spacing did you use? I am getting ready to build a 10' Cono-flex with lowriders and am just about finished the butt section. How far from the reel seat to the stripper guide? I have to get mine set up and do some test casting just curious what spacing you used.

John

John


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very Nice, I like the snake skins a lot. I picked up a pile of them in High Point and plan to take a crack at them soon. 

Be sure to post some pics when you finish the build.

Walt


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

John,
I'll try to explain as best as I can, some explanation i'll have to copy and paste here from my email. Forgive the english as this is a japanese guy trying to explain to me how to space the lowriders on shorter rods. Ken (kenji) is a japanese builder, he is also my brother's contact on everything JDM. 

on shorter rods using lowriders, there are two ways to set them up.
you can either go the traditional lowrider spacing with stripper at 47" and drop a few guides or you can set it up with 10 guides with the stripper at a particular distance on different length rods.



> hey ray, on 10ft rod it is 100cm between reel and first guide, also you can make 5 guides (20-16-10-8-8) 1 tip, total 6 guide. 9ft rod -->it is 4 guides (20-16-10-8) and 1 tip guide, total 5 guide. you can change anything on 10ft,9ft,8'8'' ft rod, this is reference.


In my case, i went with the 10guides. I always believe that there is strength in numbers. I am uncomfortable with few guides. If you'll try to understand the 5 and 6 guides, it would seem like a cone of flight set-up with the stripper at 47".



> may i ask something. is rod for squid rod, sea bass rod or surf rod? i would like to know you rod to check the distance. may i say in this case it is line trouble, the line hits the first guide when you cast. the first guide does not much something guide size 20..16..10..like that. plus you have to check the high of the first guide. the line angle out of spool and the high of the first guide or guide ring are important thing to cast a distance.


this is basically matching your reel and the spool shaft angle to the first guide. this is a 10 guide set-up. in this case he did not recommend the 20 or 16 but recommended the 16m. When i put in the the 16m at the distance he gave me, the guide fit perfectly if you run a straightedge from the spool shaft towards the blank. the straightedge would touch the edge of the guide.

this things i have quoted is for you to determine base on how you interpret it.

REMEMBER: it would also depend on the reel you use. I found this out when i tried 2 different type reels ( shimano twinpower 5000HG and a daiwa powersurf), the distance of the stripper from the reel on 9ft rods is at 28inches, 28inches fits exactly with the shimano twinpower but i had to move the stripper 2inches further with the daiwa powersurf. the stripper used is a 16m. 

with a 10 guide set-up here's the distances from the face of the reel spool to the stripper.
10' = 100cm
9' = 71cm
8'6" = 66cm
8' = 66cm

ALSO, the stripper used is a size 16M, not a size 20. At first i was hesitant to use a size 16, but after test casting and test casting and test casting, i can see that the line is controlled and tamed by the size 16 stripper and there was no line slap.

hope this helps.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Good info.

What do you think of the blank?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Hellrhay, excellent info. I will let you know how mine turns out if I can ever find time to finish it. 

John


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Good info.
> 
> What do you think of the blank?


rod isn't mine. built for a customer for plugging snook/red/tarpon.

during the test cast, i believe the rod wouldn't be good for 1ounce and less. sweet spot is around 2-2.5oz. Plenty of power, if you have handled an arra 1084, it is has the same tip.



jlentz said:


> Thanks Hellrhay, excellent info. I will let you know how mine turns out if I can ever find time to finish it.
> 
> John


can you post the final distances when you're done with the build?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> can you post the final distances when you're done with the build?


Sure ,when I get it done. Still not sure if I am going to make it spinning or convenional. I may even ring it dual purpose with the low riders. I am sure I will be doing a lot of test casting to find out what I will finally end up with.

John


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, DB guides on surf rods and it casts that well!
Great job!


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice!! Love the snakeskin inlay

PD


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

sweet, the snake skin looks great!


----------

